# Awesome new Kayak on the market.



## FishingAddict (Dec 11, 2010)

Hey guys,

I don't know why Drew is being shy about it, but I'm gonna brag on him.

Check out his new kayak he just developed. It has several great new features on it (I REALLY like the rod management system and the the place for the paddle when it's windy), looks MUCH more comfy than standard SOT, and it does not look like the stability can be beat.

I REALLY don't need another kayak...but this is too tempting...

 <object width="640" height="390"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/z-1nq7m97lo&hl=en_US&feature=player_embedded&version=3"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowScriptAccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/z-1nq7m97lo&hl=en_US&feature=player_embedded&version=3" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" allowScriptAccess="always" width="640" height="390"></embed></object>


----------



## Money man (Dec 11, 2010)

Drew...it looks like you have a winner there my friend. I hope you sell a million of them.


----------



## speechless33759 (Dec 11, 2010)

Very well thought out yak


----------



## River Rambler (Dec 11, 2010)

WHERE can I get one?


----------



## wranglerjoe1968 (Dec 12, 2010)

Where do you get one and how much


----------



## StriperAddict (Dec 12, 2010)

I'm just gonna wait until Randy chimes in on this one  !

Jk, that looks awesome


----------



## Randy (Dec 12, 2010)

I have not had the chance to paddle this yak yet but it does appear to be a very good river kayak.  The hull design is almost identical to the Native Versa Board I have.  The Versa Board is very easy to stand and fish from so I expect this kayak will be as well.  I look forward to being able to paddle one.


----------



## aznflycaster (Dec 12, 2010)

A guy named ocmulgee Tim had his with us yesterday and the kayak is awesome. He has around 11 yaks or so and says he loves that thing. What I liked by looking at was it rode high in the water. I was behind him in a few shoals and he made it thru without hitting anything, same route and I hit a bunch.


----------



## Bruiser (Dec 12, 2010)

Here are some pictures


----------



## Papa Steve (Dec 12, 2010)

I can't locate the Coosa in my area. Anyone know of a dealer in NE Georgia with stock? I assume the pictures are from a dealer in the Columbus area. I really like the looks and features,


----------



## BasserDrew (Dec 12, 2010)

Papa Steve, the dealer in northeast GA is The Outside World.  They should have gotten some late this week or will early next week (tomorrow or Tues).  The only problem is they get the amount they ordered and I have a feeling some are already pre-sold and there may only be one or two that someone can just go in and buy.  And, once those are sold it may take a few weeks to get them some more because the factory is backed up trying to fill the backlog for this boat and before they can fill TOW's next order they have to get everyone their initial orders.  I would call them and try to get one held for you if you already know it is what you want.  

Fishing Addict, thanks for posting this.  I just figured if someone out there thought it to be a boat worthy of posting about they would.  Obviously I do and hope others do but mainly I spent all my efforts designing the best product I could for fisherman and felt if I did that, then the word will spread without me having to do much "word spreading" and video posting of my own.   Word of mouth is always the best anyway.  Hope all out there who get the boat enjoy it!  I know I sure do and I am just spoiled now with its comforts and standability.


----------



## wranglerjoe1968 (Dec 12, 2010)

So how much are they?


----------



## BasserDrew (Dec 12, 2010)

$999 for the elite version and $799 for the standard version.   

Standard doesn't come with the hi/lo seat (instead has a thermoformed molded in seat that is still very comfy) nor does it come with the stern hatch, flush mount rod holders, day hatch or adjustable foot pegs (you just use the molded in foot humps).  You still get all the other goodies so if you need to save some money its still a great value to get into a stable fishing platform.


----------



## speechless33759 (Dec 12, 2010)

Lol I love the green....makes you look like you're fishing off the Master Chief in Halo.


----------



## Papa Steve (Dec 12, 2010)

I had planned on paying them a visit today. Stopped to get gas and decided it was a good day to stay home. Thanks for letting me know. I will drop by The Outside World tomorrow and see if they still have one to look at. Love the desizn and features...Great job BasserDrew.


----------



## Tugboat1 (Dec 12, 2010)

That is the most thought out fishing kayak I have ever seen , the attention is in the details. Great design job. This will be the next kayak I buy. It has it all as far as fishing considerations are concerned. Absolutely outstanding.


----------



## Sweetwater (Dec 13, 2010)

Way to go Drew..


----------



## Alan in GA (Dec 13, 2010)

*I want to take a test drive in one!!!!*

I love exploring little creeks and such.
This model might have me coming over to the dark/paddle side!
I'll have to have a friend buy one, too. Don't want to get 'out there' somewhere alone!
A fishing buddy and I have been discussing a River Hawk or similar. Gonna have to try this kayak thing!


----------



## willyredeemed (Dec 13, 2010)

i want me one!!!


----------



## campinnurse (Dec 13, 2010)

I don't fish from my kayak but I love that seat! That is a good size too as most fishing kayaks are pretty long and that makes transport problematic for some folks. Looks like a winner.


----------



## DawgsAndHawgs33 (Dec 17, 2010)

looks awesome wish i could afford one myself


----------



## BasserDrew (Dec 17, 2010)

Well, the standard version is $799 and can be outfitted piece by piece to be an elite over time when you have the money to add those pieces (seat, hatch, etc.), so no time to start saving like now!  Even though mom, dad and the family deserve some good gifts so don't skimp on em too much Ryan!  lol


----------



## 83_Dawg (Dec 20, 2010)

wow! That looks awesome. I sometimes paddle over long distances, how does it track over flat water or in windy conditions?


----------



## Alan in GA (Dec 20, 2010)

*great question...I'd like to know, too!*



83_Dawg said:


> wow! That looks awesome. I sometimes paddle over long distances, how does it track over flat water or in windy conditions?



great question...I'd like to know, too!


----------



## sweatequity (Dec 20, 2010)

*who sells*

them around Athens?


----------



## Cletus T. (Dec 20, 2010)

Super kool yak.......excellent design Basser Drew!!!!  You done good!


----------



## BasserDrew (Dec 20, 2010)

Tracks great when paddling and is not bad in the wind either, but if its real windy you might want to put your seat in the lower position because in the higher position your obviously like a sail.  Many dealers who demo'd it at trade shows got off the water saying, "I'm surprised at how well it tracks since it turns on a dime like it does" and the channels under the boat are part of the reason for that.  

Closest dealer to Athens is probably going to be The Outside World in Dawsonville, GA off of 400.  Or, you can have one shipped I am sure.  Is there a kayak dealer in Athens?  I know there is Franklins fishing and hunting and a kayak rental place not far away on the Broad River but I am not sure there is a specialty kayak shop there.


----------



## BasserDrew (Dec 20, 2010)

By the way, thanks Cletus!  Nice new profile pic man!  haha, grizzly Cletus.


----------



## Bentrod (Dec 20, 2010)

This would be my next yak, perfect for river fishing


----------



## deerhunter09 (Dec 21, 2010)

Be sure to post a review after you take her out, it would be good to hear a review.


----------



## BasserDrew (Dec 21, 2010)

Wow, very cool man.  So weird to see something I labored over for so long in the hands of the general public...so weird.  

If you have any questions about the boat or what something is for then just let me know.  There is much more to this boat than the video shows and the next video will explain it.


----------



## GONoob (Dec 21, 2010)

Is the material more like wilderness system or more like ocean kayaks?


----------



## BasserDrew (Dec 21, 2010)

Hey GONoob!  It is more like WS or Native, but really I don't think there is even much difference between those and Ocean Kayak, except OK puts a different textured finish and molds thinner due to most of their boats being primarily for flat water - hence their name Ocean Kayak.  The upside to that is their boats are lighter.  WS, Native and Jackson have a more smooth finish they put on their boats.  Its more of just a "style" preference but the thickness has a lot more to do with actual life of the boat and that is why WS (and Jackson for that matter) hold up well over time.  Jackson has proven it in whitewater and this boat will continue setting the standard I'm pretty certain - its solid.


----------



## Randy (Dec 21, 2010)

Drew do you have any real technical measured back-up data for the various thicknesses of these manufacturers?  I can't find any manufacturers specifications for thicknesses.  I would like to see this.


----------



## BasserDrew (Dec 21, 2010)

Yeah, there is a tool that tests it and when I was at the Native factory a couple years ago they did a test for me on the OK boat and let me know that it was a bit thinner than their boats - hence one of the reasons for the weight difference.  Not sure what that tool is called but you can get one.  All companies use them and at JK we check numerous quadrants on each boat to make sure it got proper coverage before we mark it "select" quality, "demo" quality or if it is real bad we have to "scrap" it.  That was probably a 2004 boat too so things could have changed, but their weights haven't so I assume they still mold about the same thickness.  Also, as you know, we have seen a lot of OK boats wear thin and get holes in a short time on rivers <2 years (not all of course and it does depend on how the user treats them).  

Again, this is not a knock on these boats cause they are lighter (and often less expensive) which is a nice advantage, and who expects a kayak to last forever anyway?  Even if it did surely after a few years most would want to upgrade to a newer model anyway.  So, it never really bothered me because I just scrapped the boat and got a new one.  It would make sense if their boats were a little thinner because their pricing is good and they make a large quantity and sell to big box.  Usually the higher volume sold, some of the quality goes down because the manufacturer has to sell them for less and really crank em out.  It happens with anything.  Look at rods that are mass produced vs. rods that are hand made by a custom rod builder.  You might get the massed produced one for a better price, but you may also sacrifice in some quality areas.  Shimano vs Zebco, Porsche vs Ford, etc.  Neither is better or worse, its just depends on what the consumer is wanting/needing.  Both have their place and OK does a great job on their boats for sure, heck I would still be fishing out of one if I wasn't with JK.  I like their boats a lot.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Dec 22, 2010)

Good looking boats.  It would take a lot to get me out of my OK big game but I'll have to try one if I ever get a chance.


----------



## Gabassmaster (Dec 22, 2010)

I found some exactly like those that i fish from and they were only half the price and work alot better but i like the camo the best lol... but seriously people catch some monster fish off these kayaks


----------



## GONoob (Dec 22, 2010)

Reason I asked was because it seemed like my OK is a lot softer than my WS and more prone to deteriorate on shoals. Maybe I'm just confusing myself lol.


----------



## wranglerjoe1968 (Dec 23, 2010)

Gabassmaster said:


> I found some exactly like those that i fish from and they were only half the price and work alot better but i like the camo the best lol... but seriously people catch some monster fish off these kayaks



What kind of yak is the one in your pictures


----------



## deerhunter09 (Dec 23, 2010)

GONoob said:


> Reason I asked was because it seemed like my OK is a lot softer than my WS and more prone to deteriorate on shoals. Maybe I'm just confusing myself lol.



  I don't think you're confused, I think you're right on the money.Ok is softer and wears out quicker, imho.


----------



## BasserDrew (Dec 23, 2010)

GaBassmaster,

1.) These boats are NOTHING alike although you claim they are and that they work better.  How would you know?  The Coosa literally just hit the market this past week and I am quite certain you have not paddled one because the ones that went into stores were pretty much all pre-sold.  Sort of makes your post seem uneducated and therefore your advice untrustworthy IMO.  I know Randy and I don't comment or compare the actual performance of boats unless we have tried them (we may compare deck features however).  

2.) The Coosa has a Standard version ($799) that is just $120 more than the 12 ft version of the boat you posted that is most similar (a 10ft kayak is not comparable to the Coosa, sorry).  So, in reality those kayaks are just $120 less, without coming close to the amount of features even the Standard Coosa has.  So, if someone wants to save $120 to lose out on the features of the Coosa, by all means that is their choice.

3.) The Coosa is built by a leading kayak company in the paddle sports industry, who have proven to make high quality boats and come with a three year limited warranty with hull replacement at no charge for first two years.  

I'm not saying those boats don't work (heck, you can catch fish floating on a log if you want) and have their place in the industry somewhere, but to compare them to the Coosa is not fair to either boat really because they are so different.


----------



## ZachYak (Dec 23, 2010)

BasserDrew said:


> GaBassmaster,
> 
> 1.) These boats are NOTHING alike although you claim they are and that they work better.  How would you know?  The Coosa literally just hit the market this past week and I am quite certain you have not paddled one because the ones that went into stores were pretty much all pre-sold.  Sort of makes your post seem uneducated and therefore your advice untrustworthy IMO.  I know Randy and I don't comment or compare the actual performance of boats unless we have tried them (we may compare deck features however).
> 
> ...


----------



## FishingAddict (Dec 23, 2010)

Gabassmaster said:


> I found some exactly like those that i fish from and they were only half the price and work alot better but i like the camo the best lol... but seriously people catch some monster fish off these kayaks



The boat you have in the pictures doesn't solve one gripe I have with SOTs...the Coosa solved all of them.

I bought a Native Ultimate to solve all the standard problems I have with an SOT, however, you can swamp a Native Ultimate, which limits what I do with it.

The Coosa solved the problems with both types of kayaks, plus added some neat features I'm not going to be able to do with out on the next yak I buy...(I love the little things like the place for the paddle during wind.)


----------



## willyredeemed (Dec 23, 2010)

Gabassmaster said:


> I found some exactly like those that i fish from and they were only half the price and work alot better but i like the camo the best lol... but seriously people catch some monster fish off these kayaks


----------



## wranglerjoe1968 (Dec 23, 2010)

The Coosa looks great just out of my budget.


----------



## frydawg (Dec 23, 2010)

Gabassmaster said:


> I found some exactly like those that i fish from and they were only half the price and work alot better but i like the camo the best lol... but seriously people catch some monster fish off these kayaks





Among A LOT of other things missing, those boats have no bow or stern hatches.  

I wouldn't spend a dime on a kayak that doesn't have under deck storage.  Just a big chunk of plastic.


----------



## BubbaGanoosh (Dec 23, 2010)

Drew, 

Marvelous design and engineering! This is the kayak that I have been waiting for. I will be placing my order for one early next year.


----------



## wranglerjoe1968 (Dec 23, 2010)

I would not mind if Santa would bring one to me


----------



## gsu51 (Dec 27, 2010)

Southeast GA Dealer please


----------



## BasserDrew (Dec 27, 2010)

We really don't have a dealer in SE GA anywhere yet, but I believe there is a shop in Savannah that we may be talking with, or will be soon.  Since this is our first Kayak Fishing boat we are still developing distribution but the consumer push to have this boat is really helping a lot so if you know of an outdoor store (not a chain) or kayak shop that is in your area that's not carrying it, feel free to reply on this thread and let us know where you would like to this boat to be carried.  We'll gladly give them a call and then swing a boat by so they can see what all the hype has been about.  

Look for some more places to buy the boat in February and March.  I believe there will be a dealer in Augusta soon, but would love to get some feedback from anyone in south GA as to where we might could sell this boat in the Valdosta area.  Any good fishing or outdoors stores there or even a place that sells kayaks?  

If you want a boat now you'll have to either pay to get it shipped from a dealer that will ship.  The Outside World is the main GA dealer and they may be able to ship.  Otherwise you'll have to go to Charleston, Columbia, Columbus or Atlanta - or Jacksonville in about February or March when we finalize our dealers down there.


----------



## gsu51 (Dec 28, 2010)

So Jacksonville has a dealer now or in February/March.  Winges Bait and Tackle in Waycross, Ga would probably sign up as a dealer.  He doesn't have any kayaks as of now but has everything else for a Georgia sportsman. The owner is Michael 912-288-0229 they have been in business like 100 years or something.  Drew have your people call him please.


----------



## BasserDrew (Dec 29, 2010)

yeah, we'll have a Jacksonville dealer some time in January probably but they most likely won't get their Coosas until Feb.  

I sent the info of Winges Bait and Tackle to our sales rep and he said he would give them a call to gauge their interest and then if interested he can swing by to check out their place and show them some boats.  If I were you and I wanted them to try and carry the boat you may want to call them up and tell them about it so they know there is consumer interest.  No store wants to buy something if they don't know if anyone wants to buy it from them.  And, with something new like this in a shop that doesn't know kayaks, it may take some actual consumers showing interest to help them see there is a demand for the product.


----------



## SouthPaw Draw (Jan 4, 2011)

BasserDrew said:


> $999 for the elite version and $799 for the standard version.
> 
> Standard doesn't come with the hi/lo seat (instead has a thermoformed molded in seat that is still very comfy) nor does it come with the stern hatch, flush mount rod holders, day hatch or adjustable foot pegs (you just use the molded in foot humps).  You still get all the other goodies so if you need to save some money its still a great value to get into a stable fishing platform.



So you can add the extras later (i.e. stern hatches, foot pegs, etc.) to the standard model without having to do any major modifications to the yak? 
What delaer in Columbus sells them?


----------



## Bruiser (Jan 4, 2011)

Yes, you can add the other features later as needed. You'll have to cut the holes to add a day hatch or flush mount rod holders. This is not necessarily hard to do, but I know some folks may be hesitant to drill or cut into holes into their kayaks. For only $200 more ($999 for the elite and $799 for the standard), the elite version provides those features, along with the removable hi/low seat, straight from the factory. That's not too bad considering the additional features the elite version provides. However, as we all know, money is tight right now and $200 is still $200. For $799 the standard model still provides a great stable platform from which you can build up or customize to your liking over time like so many others like to do. 

The Outside World in Columbus sells the Coosa. They just opened a store there this year. The Outside World's flagship store is in Dawsonville, Ga. It's a cool place to check out if you have never been. They even have an indoor pool in the Dawsonville store where you can try before you buy.


----------



## pbmang (Jan 4, 2011)

Congrats Drew!  Looks like a great boat and something to be proud of!


----------



## bhayz (Jan 26, 2011)

I've been looking a kayaks for a while now. This just won my vote. Very nice Drew. Can't wait to fish outta one.


----------



## ShimanoFisherman (Mar 7, 2011)

I just bought the Elite version today.  Never been in a kayak before but can't wait to try this baby out on the Etowah when it warms uop a little bit.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 8, 2011)

For some reason I can't see the pic..


----------



## Farm Pond Fanatic (Mar 8, 2011)

The Coosa looks great.  Maybe after I wear out my Prowler I will get me one of em.  Good job!


----------



## Farm Pond Fanatic (Mar 8, 2011)

Oh yeah.  Contact Chad at Adel Outfitters.  He may deal them for ya???


----------

